# Rest in peace my little baby Daxton



## haleigh31691 (Nov 6, 2011)

My young male rat Daxton died today. He had a tail infection that resulted in an amputation surgery. He died in recovery. His poor body just couldn't take. It. I miss him so much . Can't stop crying!!


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, sweetheart. Just be thankful for the time you had with him


----------



## haleigh31691 (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you. me and my other ratties miss him but i know hes not in pain now!!


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry. He was obviously well loved and cared for, sometimes their little bodies are just too fragile. Hugs.


----------

